# التعامل مع الحرائق والانفجارات



## kadigh (28 أغسطس 2006)

الأسس النظرية لحوادث الحرائق والانفجارات​ 

1 _ عوامل الاحتراق 
لكي يحدث احتراق ( اشتعال أو انفجار ) في أي من المواد الصلبة أو السائلة أو الغازية القابلة للاشتعال لابد من توفر وتآزر مكوناتة الثلاثة التالية (A.B.C ) وهي الهواء AIR والجسم المادي المحترق BODY ودرجة حرارة الاشتعال CENTIGRADE وهذا ما اصطلح بتسميتة في دراسة الحرائق ونظم الإطفاء بمثلث النار 
ووفقا" لنظريات الاحتراق والاشتعال يستحيل حدوث ( بدء) الاشتعال عندما يتم الاحتراق في إحدى الحالات التالية :
· عند غياب أي عامل من العوامل الثلاثة السابقة (A-B-C )
· لدى وجود عامل واحد أو أكثر من العوامل المذكورة بصورة لا تهيئه للدخول في عملية الاشتعال بسبب مايلي :
- وجوده بنسبة ( أو مستوى تركيز ) تقل عن النسبة الضرورية للاشتعال .
- وجود عوامل معيقة لإتمام عملية التفاعل بين العوامل المذكورة .
يمكن في بعض الحالات أن يتم التفاعل بين عاملين ( B-C ) في غياب أوكسجين الهواء لدى توفر هذا العامل في بعض المركبات الداخلة في التفاعل والتي سيتم عرضها في سياق البحث وسنعرض فيما يلي الاعتبارات المتصلة بدخول عناصر مثلث الاحتراق في عملية الاحتراق :

أ – مادة قابلة للاحتراق 
تشكل المواد ( الصلبة- السائلة – الغازية ) القابلة للاحتراق أو الانفجار العنصر الرئيسي في مثلث النار ويتعلق شكل الاحتراق ومسيره من حيث سهولة حدوثه وتناميه والسيطرة عليه بهذا العنصر من حيث شكله لدى الدخول في عملية الاحتراق وتطوره خلال مرحلة الاحتراق وكميته وبشمل عام يمكن القول ان غالبية الأجسام ( الصلبة- السائلة – الغازية ) التي تحيط بنا او تقع في مجال استخدامنا هي مواد قابلة للاحتراق بدرجات مختلفة عندما تتوفر شروط ملائمة مساهمة لحدوث الاحتراق حيث يتعرض من المعدن ( حديد أو نحاس ) للاحتراق مثلما تحترق قطعة من الخشب أو الشمع لدى التعرض لدرجة حرارة شديدة جدا" لكن مثل هذا الاحتراق يتوقف عند إبعاد هذه الحرارة الشديدة ومع ذلك يجري اعتباره عادة مادة غير قابلة للاحتراق .
وهناك مواد تركيبية أخرى كثيرة تصنف كمواد غير قابلة للاحتراف لأنها تتوقف عن الاحتراق عند توقف تعريضها للحرارة .وهذه المواد رغم أنها غير ناشرة للهب تبقى مواد قابلة للاحتراق وتمثل خطرا" حقيقيا" وذلك بسبب مساهمتها في حدوث وتطور الحرائق نتيجة إطلاقها كمية من الطاقة الحرارية التي اكتسبتها أو إطلاقها أبخرة أو غازات أو أغبرة قابلة للاحتراق بدرجة ما في درجات الحرارة المرتفعة . 
ومن الوجهة العملية عندما نتحدث عن المواد ( الأجسام ) القابلة للاحتراق إنما نعبر عن المواد التي تتميز بقابلية الاشتعال وتطور وتنامي اشتعال هذه المواد من تلقاء ذاتها بعد بدء عملية الاشتعال مباشرة مع ترافق ذلك بحدوث لهب وحرارة ونواتج احتراق غازية ( قابلة أو غير قابلة للاشتعال ) وهذا ما يطلق عليه بالاشتعال الحي والفوري أو المتفجر وبشكل مبسط يمكن تقسيم أشكال المواد القابلة للاحتراق تبعا" لحالتها إلى : 
- المواد الصلبة القابلة للاحتراق مثل الأخشاب ، اللدائن ، المغنيزيوم ، الصوديوم ، الفوسفور .
- المواد السائلة القابلة لإطلاق أبخرة أو غازات قابلة للاشتعال أو الانفجار مثل البترول ونواتج تقطيره والكحولات والايترات .
- المواد الغازية القابلة للاشتعال/ الانفجار مثل الأوكسجين ، الاستيلين ، الهيدروجين .
ب – مادة محرقة ( حارقة )
يشكل الأوكسجين العامل المؤكسد الأكثر أهمية الذي يجب أخذه بعين الاعتبار لدى الحديث عن مثلث النار بالرغم من وجود عوامل أخرى مساهمة في حدوث احتراق بعض المواد بعيدا" عن الأوكسجين المتوفر في الهواء أو في مواد ( عوامل ) محرقة عديدة مثل البيروكسيدات أو ضمن تركيب بعض المواد المتفجرة ذاتيا" وبشكل عملي يجب أن تكون كمية الأوكسجين الداخلة في عملية الاحتراق كافية لبدء ونمو واكتمال عملية احتراق المواد المشتعلة والنسبة الداخلة منه في تفاعلات الاحتراق والتي تتراوح تبعا" للخصائص الكيميائية والفيزيائية لكل مادة بين اقل من 5% - أكثر من 18% ويحكم هذه النسبة الحدود الدنيا والعليا المقررة تجريبيا" لاشتعال وانفجار كل مادة محترقة بشكل مستقل ولابد من الإشارة هنا إلى أن كمية ( نسبة ) الأوكسجين في مخلوط الغازات القابلة للاشتعال لاتشكل الشرط الوحيد لاحتراق الغازات والذي يرتبط بتركيز هذه الغازات . بينما يشكل الأوكسجين في حرائق المواد الصلبة عاملا" حاسما" في بدء وتطور عملية الاحتراق للمواد الصلبة . 
ج _ طاقة الاشتعال ( الحرارة )
بالرغم من وجود وتوفر العنصرين الأول والثاني من مثلث الاحتراق وهما المادة المحترقة والأوكسجين بشكل كافي ودائم في كل مكان وفي أي وقت فان وقوع الحرائق عمليا" لا يتم في المواد القابلة للاشتعال بالرغم من وجود مواد شديدة القابلية للاشتعال بشكل دائم في التداول والاستخدام المهني والخدمي والمنزلي ويعود ذلك بشكل مبسط إلى غياب عامل هام وحاسم لايمكن بدونه بدء أي عملية احتراق (اشتعال ) حي وسريع وهو ( الطاقة ) الحرارية الملائمة لبدء عملية الاشتعال وبشكل أكثر دقة بدء التفاعل الكيميائي المتسلسل للمواد الكيميائية القابلة للاشتعال . وفي هذا الإطار لابد من الإشارة إلى مفاهيم متعددة (مخادعة) ومتداخلة حول العنصر الثالث من مثلث الاحتراق والذي يطلق عليه الحرارة أو درجة حرارة الاشتعال و/أو طاقة الاشتعال لان حدوث الاشتعال عند درجة حرارة معينة مرتبط بعدد من العوامل والاعتبارات المتصلة بالمادة المشتعلة من حيث الشكل الذي تكون فيه هذه المادة والظروف المحيطة بها ونقطة تأثير طاقة الاشتعال وفي هذا السياق فان لكل مادة قابلة للاحتراق درجة حرارة ملائمة يجب أن تصل إليها المادة ( سطح المادة في الحالة الصلبة كما في احتراق الأخشاب واللدائن والشمع وسطح السوائل القابلة للاحتراق أو محتوى السوائل ) لكي تطلق هذه المواد أبخرة قابلة للاحتراق بتركيز كافي للدخول في تفاعلات الاحتراق وعادة يشار إلى درجة الحرارة الملائمة هذه تحت عنوان ( نقطة الوميض) وفي هذا الصدد تكفي الإشارة إلى الأمثلة التالية :
- لايمكن إشعال الأخشاب الصلبة بلهب عود ثقاب بالرغم من أن درجة حرارة اللهب الناجمة عن اشتعال الثقاب هي اكبر بكثير من نقطة وميض أبخرة الخشب وانه يمكن بسهولة إشعال أبخرة الخشب بهذا اللهب .
- يمكن أن تشتعل المواد المحترقة ذات الأشكال الغازية لدى الوصول إلى درجة حرارة ( نقطة وميض ) كل غاز أو بخار منها بطاقة حرارية ملائمة ناجمة عن أي مصدر حراري ( لهب – شرر – تسخين ) بينما لا يكون ثمة اشتعال للبنزين وأبخرته في خزانات السيارات عندما تزيد درجة حرارته عن درجة حرارة نقطة وميضه ( 460) بمستويات مرتفعة دون وجود مصدر إشعال ملائم على شكل ( لهب – شرر- جسم متوهج ) لبدء إشعال أبخرته. والواقع إن مصادر الإشعال هذه إنما تساهم بتقديم درجة حرارة خاصة تكون طاقتها أعلى من طاقة نقطة الاشتعال ولا يمكن للسوائل وأبخرتها أن تبدأ الاشتعال أو تشتعل دون توفير مساهمة مثل هذه المصادر إلا لدى وصول درجة حرارتها إلى درجة حرارة الاشتعال الذاتي.


----------



## lotfy naheef (31 أغسطس 2006)

موضوع جميل جدا ياريت تكمل


----------



## خطاطبه (13 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (13 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم الموضوع ممتاز ولكن للتنويه ما ورد في الفقرة التالية 
بينما لا يكون ثمة اشتعال للبنزين وأبخرته في خزانات السيارات عندما تزيد درجة حرارته عن درجة حرارة نقطة وميضه ( 460)
حيث ان درجة 460 هي درجة الاشتعال الذاتي وليست درجة الوميض للبنزين والتي هي (-11)


----------



## الصقعبي (15 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا لك أخي العزيز


----------



## مهندسةالمستقبل (15 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## عماد ماهر (12 مارس 2010)

مشكوووور جدا


----------



## فنار (24 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم جميعا
اود ان اسال عن كيفية التعامل مع حرائق ابار النفط ارجو تزويدي بالمعلومات 

مع الشكر والتقدير للجميع


----------

